# case ih farmall 75c



## jmm (Oct 23, 2015)

hi sorry for my bad english i speak french i brought a case ih farmall 75c 2012 i used it on farm and wanna used it for snow removal in winter . my problem is when i put my snow blower on the third point it goes down too fast and hit the ground really hard i wanna know where to adjust the speed for the third point i want it to get down slowly thank you for your answer


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy jmm,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor should have a hydraulic flow control valve in the hydraulics system to adjust the rate of lift and lowering. On my Ford 3610 tractor, it is a rotary flow control valve that goes from "fast" to "slow". In the "slow" position it is very slow. I never use this control, but I know that it works.

I have a large finishing mower on my tractor that weighs 1050 lbs, and I have to be careful lowering it because it comes down very hard. I could use my flow control valve to slow the lowering down, but it also slows the "lift" speed. 

I just ease the lift handle down and catch it just before it hits the ground and ease it on down.

Check with your local IH dealer to determine where your hydraulic flow control valve is located.


----------

